# Dizzy Has Arrived,



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Dizzy joined our family yesterday, and made herself at home,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awww she is just adorable!!!

How's she settling in?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Haha Collie she beautifull and she looks at home allready.*


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow Collie she is gorgeous - same colouring as my Jazzie!!!

Looks like she has made herself right at home!

Lou
X


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

She's beautiful Collie - amazing eyes :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you, she is settling in well, using her litter tray,and is sat looking out the window at the dogs, she hasnt met them yet, we will do that very slowly, one at a time,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

What a little stunner - I want one lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> thank you, she is settling in well, using her litter tray,and is sat looking out the window at the dogs, she hasnt met them yet, we will do that very slowly, one at a time,


aww thats cute.. how many dogs have you got?!

My Lola loves going round to my parents house and playing with their GSD! :001_rolleyes:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*aww she is beautiful collie  *


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhhhh, Collie, she is just so adorable*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw she's gorgeous  xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooh Collie, she's sooo pretty! Beautiful markings! And she looks very much at home there. Hope you'll be very happy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you everyone, we are very pleased with her, she is a sleep on my daughters bed at the moment, as my daughter isnt feeling well, ( has an ear ache and sore throat,) so dizzy is keeping her company,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> thank you everyone, we are very pleased with her, she is a sleep on my daughters bed at the moment, as my daughter isnt feeling well, ( has an ear ache and sore throat,) so dizzy is keeping her company,


aww thats so cute.. what a little cutie pie.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww collie shes beautiful and looks like shes having a great time with her new toys, she is a gorgeous girl thats for sure.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOHHHHHHH what a gorgezz cat!!......ooh i want want want!!....:mad2: 
What is she?....yeah i know shes a cat...:biggrin5:


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

shes beautiful x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

aaaw she is gorgeous - beautiful eyes!:001_tt1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

scosha37 said:


> OOHHHHHHH what a gorgezz cat!!......ooh i want want want!!....:mad2:
> What is she?....yeah i know shes a cat...:biggrin5:


shes a british short hair long hair varient,


----------

